# Expérience de Navigon sur un 3G : lenteur ?



## gibey (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

je possède un iPhone 3G et suis tenté par le logiciel Navigon. Cependant je me pose la question de la vitesse de cette application sur un "vieux" 3G, en 3.1.2. 
J'aimerais savoir combien de temps met navigon pour s'ouvrir ?
L'affichage est il saccadé ou en retard par rapport à la position réelle du fait de sa mémoire vive "faible" par rapport à un 3Gs ?

J'ai pu tester Tomtom et navigon mais sur un iPhone JB, d'où peut être les lenteurs observées (tomtom = saccadé, mais ouverture application rapide; Navigon : image fluide, mais ouverture longue de l'application, environ 25 secondes, puis réactivité mauvaise quand je clique sur "Aller vers", le bouton deviens bleu, reste figé 7-10 secondes avant de passer à la ville et là le clavier de saisi apparaît qu'au bout de 7 secondes...)

cependant, compte tenu du contexte (JB et appli crackées) je ne sais pas si l'amélioration que j'aurai en restaurant mon iPhone et en prenant Navigon, sera importante ?

Enfin, me conseillez vous la version France ou celle d'Europe au vue de la promo actuelle, sachant que j'ai qu'un 8Go et que je crains que la version Europe soit beaucoup plus longue à s'ouvrir que celle de la France. Sachant qu'il est peu probable que j'aille en dehors de la France d'ici fin 2010...

D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## iouze (29 Octobre 2009)

J'ai acheté la version carte Fr de Navigon et installé sur un 3g 16Go.

J'ai choisi Navigon fin septembre pour son prix (en promo à - de 50 Vs Tom Tom) et pour le text to speech (Je l'utilise sur Lyon intra muros et en Scooter, je suis donc guidé par l'audio exclusivement).

Je l'utilise également en voiture et là je suis plutôt les indications sur l'écran.

Ce que je peux dire après 1 mois d'utilisation :
> Très long à lancer
> Lenteur de prise en compte des choix (tu valides un choix et tu peux attendre bien trop longtemps pour savoir si le choix a été validé)
> Sensibilité GPS perfectible (c'est presque meilleur en voiture avec des vitres athermiques que dans la poche de ma veste sur mon Scoot)
> Je perds très souvent le signal en centre ville.
Je connais bien la ville et j'ai testé sur des destination que je connaissais mais pour lequel je pouvais avoir un doute sur l'itinéraire.
Verdict : heureusement que je savais ou je devais aller et que j'ai le sens de l'orientation, Navigon ne m'a pas été d'un grand secours.

J'ai l'impression que les résultats sont pires depuis que j'ai suivi la manip indiquée par Navigon qui consiste à remettre ses données à zéro pour améliorer le GPS.

Est-ce la doublure de ma veste de protection contre la pluie et le froid (ce qui fait une double couche) que je ne mettais pas les semaines précédentes. Je vais tester.

Dans l'immédiat pas solution peu exploitable pour se rendre à un rdv dans les meilleurs délais, calme et détendu ;-)


----------



## faboramix (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je profite de ce post sur navigon pour poser une question...

j'ai mise à jour navigon, avec l'option d'achat pour le traffic live, mais lorsque je veux valider mon achat il me dit que je ne peux pas car environnement ''sandbox'' ne fonctionne pas et ne peut acceder à itune store (ou un truc similaire), est ce que quelqu'un a eu le même message et si oui comment puis-je le corriger

merci par avance pour votre aide, et encore désolé si je ne suis pas dans la bonne section.


----------



## gibey (1 Novembre 2009)

@ Faboramix :
Je ne peux hélas t'aider car j'ai pu activer l'option sans "presque" aucun soucis.
En effet, après avoir installé Navigon 1.3, lors du 1er allumage, j'ai choisi l'option traffic, et là ça ne marchait pas. J'ai donc fermé Navigon, éteint mon iphone, et relancer navigon, et là impeccable.

De plus, j'ai remarqué que parfois je ne pouvais me connecter au serveur, je pense qu'il doit surchauffer avec les connexions, d'où peut être tes soucis de validation. Eteins ton portable et re-essai.

@ Iouze :
Ce qui me fait halluciner est la fluctuation dans le temps d'ouverture de Navigon. J'oscille entre 9 et 35 secondes !!! Je croyais que cette fluctuation venait du JB de mon iPhone, mais il en est rien puisque je suis repassé du bon côté de la force, en ayant pris soin d'effacer tous les réglages et contenu du iphone, et en le restaurant comme un nouvel iPhone.
Une mise à jour fera peut être avancer le tout


----------



## iouze (2 Novembre 2009)

@ faboramix:
J'ai acheté l'option Trafic Live (je dois être maso ;-) ) via l'option InApp sans soucis ni message d'erreur ce vendredi 30/10 (les problèmes de serveurs ou autres que certains évoquent ont peut être été résolus). En revanche sur l'utilisation, je vais approfondir le mode d'emploi, car je n'ai pas vraiment saisi (ou su utiliser) l'intérêt.

@ gibey :
La durée de lancement de l'appli (sur un 3g) est assez dommageable.
Cela est valable pour la saisie d'un parcours mais surtout après la réception d'un appel.
A l'usage, l'appli relève plus de la solution d'appoint que de véritables GPS

En ce qui concerne les mystères de la sensibilité GPS :
Je confirme, sur un trajet Lyon - Toulon (A-R) le signal GPS est "surprenant"
J'ai eu de nombreuses pertes de signal sur l'autoroute (peu gênant car peu de changements de direction par définition). Mais peu fiable pour le Trafic Live et l'alerte radar.
Sur Toulon intra muros pas de soucis. Il y a donc soit un soucis sur Lyon et Villeurbanne, soit une protection contre la pluie et le froid pour 2 roues perturbe le signal.

Je vais approfondir l'utilisation de Trafic Live


----------



## Toumak (8 Juillet 2010)

Je confirme, j'ai pu tester Navigon sur un iPhone 3G, lent à mourir !
Là je viens d'acheter un 3GS, et je compte me payer Navigon avant de partir en vacances.
Je vous dirai ce qu'il en retourne


----------



## lwood (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de faire la maj OS4 sur un iPhone 3G !!! FATAL ERROR !!!!!
Utilisant Navigon version Europe avec Traffic live et 3D depuis un an je n'avais pas à me plaindre bien au contraire.
Mais maintenant :
1) Navigon plante à tout va et à un mal de chien à accrocher le signal GPS
2) Le pire !!! Lorsque mon iPhone est branché sur l'allume cigare de la voiture, il se charge comme tout bon iPhone, mais dès que je lance Navigon, la charge s'arrête et bien entendu l'iPhone se décharge au fur et à mesure que Navigon reste en route !!!! J'arrive pas à comprendre comment ça peut se faire ! Je suis pas dingue lol j'ai encore eu le coups hier sur un trajet Paris-Lille, arrivé au niveau d'Amiens mon iPhone était à 20% de charge alors qu'il était branché sur l'allume cigare ! Dans le doute j'ai acheté aujourd'hui un nouveau chargeur de voiture Belkin, mais tout pareil, dès que je lance Navigon il bouffe ma batterie ! Après essai en laissant la musique tourner je n'ais pas eu ce problème. J'en déduis donc que c Navigon qui me fait ça.
Si quelqu'un à le même problème merci de m'en faire part !!!


----------

